
Kristallnacht, 79 Years Later - logicx24
https://medium.com/@AakashJapi/kristallnacht-79-years-later-e6b1be282813
======
Tomte
"Reichskristallnacht" is the old, common name, but in Germany you won't find
this name in newspapers and official statements anymore. People started to
think that it trivializes the events ("Kristall" because of shattered windows)
and so "Reichspogromnacht" is the newer name. But people still argur about it.

